# Easy 'Charro' Beans



## Raine (May 17, 2005)

Easy 'Charro' Beans

 Makes 10 servings. 

1/2 pound bacon strips
1/2 cup bacon drippings
1 large onion, finely chopped
1/2 pound cooked ham, diced
1/4 pound chorizo sausage, crumbled
 5 (16 ounce) cans pinto beans, rinsed and drained
1 whole chipotle pepper
2 cloves garlic, pricked with a fork


Directions

1 Fry bacon strips in a large skillet over medium heat until crisp. With a slotted spoon, remove bacon to paper towels. Reserve 1/2 cup bacon drippings.
2 Place drippings in a large pot, and warm over medium heat. Fry onions until light brown. Stir in ham and chorizo. 
 Reserve 1 cup of beans, and add the rest to the pot, along with the chipotle and garlic.
3 Mash the reserved beans, then add to the pot. Simmer 
   beans until thick and soupy, about 30 minutes. (If the beans become too dry, stir in water). Remove chipotle and garlic, and serve.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

YUM! Rainee, you are on a roll today!
Do you suppose the flavor would be similar if I were to use powdered chipotle pepper instead of the whole one? If so, how much would you use?


----------

